
Build Systems in Sublime Text 3 - kamranahmed_se
https://medium.com/tech-tajawal/build-systems-in-sublime-text-3-9706ab7f44f4
======
geospeck
You can even use Sublime as the front end to a database for interactive
querying. There is a video[1] on Youtube demonstrating how to achieve that,
using Sublime's build system. I really wonder if Atom or VSCode have something
similar?

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPd4m3PLVqU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPd4m3PLVqU)

------
SCdF
I think this blog and the linked documentation[1] is about the current build
system in the main release, not the dev channel (ie the best channel :-).

I believe[2] in the dev release the system is very different, and I don't
think there are docs for it yet.

[1]
[https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/build_systems.html](https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/build_systems.html)
[2]
[http://docs.sublimetext.info/en/latest/reference/build_syste...](http://docs.sublimetext.info/en/latest/reference/build_systems.html)

~~~
wbond
The official docs you linked to apply to both the stable channel (build 3143,
aka 3.0) and dev channel (build 3160). There have been a few bug fixes in the
current dev cycle, but no significant changes.

------
fwgwgwgch
Not throwing a shade but can any vim/emacs expert user tell me stuff that st3
has but not vim/emacs?

I know st has better mouse movement.

(I doubt experts would move but asking anyway)

~~~
joshuata
(Diehard vim keybinding user, but editor/IDE nomad) For an expert, I'm not
sure that there is anything that st3 has that cannot be achieved by the other
two with a combination of plugins and customization.

The biggest difference I have seen is reasonable defaults for a new user. I
have lots of friends and coworkers who use Sublime because dropping into
vim/emacs is like entering an alternate dimension. They expect to click around
and edit text similar like any other program on the computer (which vim lacks)
and have a sensible menu system (which emacs lacks). Sublime uses standard
system keybindings, so that e.g on a mac Cmd-S saves the current file like you
would expect. This is possible to do on both vim/emacs, but not the default.
It is really difficult to convince a brand new user that the first step they
need to take is opening some random hidden file and customizing their entire
editor in a custom configuration language just to get the system default
behavior.

~~~
neduma
this

